# What material/type tags are these called??



## Joeydantonio (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey there everyone,

I have chosen American Apparel as my choice of clothing I am going to print on.. Although I am going to replace the tags with custom ones, I like the type of labels they use.

So my question is what type of labels does American Apparel use? They feel lighter than others and not so rough on the back of your neck. The thin shape is nice too.

Any help is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Joeydantonio said:


> Hey there everyone,
> 
> I have chosen American Apparel as my choice of clothing I am going to print on.. Although I am going to replace the tags with custom ones, I like the type of labels they use.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I think they are more of a satin label.. but check out the preferred vendor listing for clothinglabels4u they can help you recreate those labels.

<~~~



or call AA yourself they do custom labels American Apparel | Wholesale T-Shirts | Made in USA


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They are actually called satin printed labels. If you use that term with label makers, they will know what you are talking about.


----------



## Joeydantonio (Oct 12, 2010)

awesome, thank you both! 

would these hold up on the bottom of the shirt hem as well? For example, on the bottom of the shirt in the bottom corner on the outside like some clothing lines do? Or would those ones be a nylon like material?

some clothing lines that do this- LRG, Johnny Cupcakes, kidrobot, etc.

thanks again in advance!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Joeydantonio said:


> would these hold up on the bottom of the shirt hem as well?


No, not really. They wear and fade after time. What you see in that location are woven labels. They are much more durable, and professional looking.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Joe is right. If you like a tag to sew into the bottom hem, choose a woven label will be better than printed label.


----------



## Joeydantonio (Oct 12, 2010)

ok cool, is there a special size or name for this type of label for the bottom hem? so I know what to ask the tag maker for? 

thanks


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Joeydantonio said:


> ok cool, is there a special size for this type of label for the bottom hem? so I know what to ask the tag maker for?
> 
> thanks


I don't think there is standard or special size for the label. You can put a logo of your brand only in the label or put more information as you like. But it is better to sew a smaller size label than a big one unless you need it to catch people's eyeballs and regard it as a selling point. For your information, one of our clients whose label size on the bottom is 1.5 x 3cm, it is finished size. The placement is on the back of t-shirt bottom hem, start 1cm from left sideseam.

Bill


----------



## Joeydantonio (Oct 12, 2010)

sweet. thanks so much. where is the best place to get custom clothing labels done?

good quality but still affordable or a start up business?


----------



## MarLai (Aug 14, 2008)

Cruz Label is really good and easy to work with.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Joeydantonio said:


> sweet. thanks so much. where is the best place to get custom clothing labels done?
> 
> good quality but still affordable or a start up business?


There are lots of great label vendors out there. LuckyLabel, Cruz Label, ClothingLabels4U

More posts with experiences that members have had with different label vendors are here: label vendors related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

I know a lot of our customers get larger labels for the bottom left hand side of their shirt. They often get a label that's 1.5"-2" tall by 2"-3" wide. I think that oftentimes the aim is to post a small billboard in plain view. And woven is the label of choice.


----------

